# Vintage Ball bottle



## Hilfox84 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey everyone!
Recently we were walking through the woods and came across a spot with hundreds of jars and bottles that had been tossed and forgotten. Mostly old liquor and soda bottles but we found some pretty neat ones too. I collect Ball jars and found a bottle with with Ball embossed on the bottom. I was wondering if some one could tell me where it was made and what company it was made for. I’m pretty sure it was ketchup bottle. 

Above the Ball logo it’s reads 310-8. To the right of the logo there’s an H and under its has A4. I think I have heard the top number is the plan and the letter to the right is the mold? I can’t remember what the bottom number would be...maybe the machine?

Does anyone know of any links to files with all of the Ball Co. numbers and letter index? I would like to match some of my other jars and see what where they came from.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 26, 2021)

This was in my files and I do not remember where I found it, maybe on this website. I used it as a cross reference to some soda bottles I have that were manufactured by Ball.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 27, 2021)

Well, it looks like the chart Bottle-bud posted tells us the bottle is from the 1933- 1962 era. And to me that makes perfect logic. The bottle could be Catsup or table sauce or maybe salad dressing.
~Fred


----------

